# levyjako, kuinka monta ja miten

## Runoltaja

 :Embarassed:   (aloitetaan TOSI nyyppärillä) Tuota, olen juuri manuaalissa levyjaon kohdassa ja tuli tuossa mieleen että riittääkö nuo swap,boot ja root levyjaot vai kannattaisiko tedä noita /home /var yms jakoja?

Ohjeessa neuvotaan nuo eka kolme, mutta miten sitten jatkaa? eli jossain vaiheessa pitäisi varmaan tehdä extend yms yms... 

Olen käytellyt ilmeisesti vähän liikaa noita automaattijakajia, kun ei oikein ymmärrä... vai lienkö turhan väsynyt  :Smile: 

Edit: kovo on 80GB, mitkä olisi esim suositeltavat koot mihinkin?

----------

## stampede

Mulla ei oo ollenkaan /boot -osiota. Ei sitä pakosti tarvita.

----------

## Den_Store

Tee riittävän iso "/" -hakemisto, mulla ainakin se tuppaa paisumaan ku innostuu emergeämään  :Wink:  Mulle kymmenen gigaa on aika pieni siihen... Sen lisäksi ei välttämättä tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin "swap" -osio, eikä sitäkään jos on runsaasti keskusmuistia (sanotaan yks giga). 

Gentoo perusoppaan mukaan kun teet niin ei ainakaan huono tule. Sen mukaan tulee muistaakseni "/", "/boot" ja "swap".

----------

## Mikessu

Minä ainakin suosittelinsin myös, että teet /home:n erikseen, niin on sitten kaikki omat tiedostot eri osiolla. Parikymmentä gigaa riittänee /-osioon, niin saat OpenOfficenkin käännettyä.Last edited by Mikessu on Fri May 07, 2004 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jaska

Voit ihan itse päättää miten laitat osiot. Oikeastaan tarvitset vain / osion ja swap osion mutta kyllä voit lisätä oman /home osion.

/ osiolle noin 20-25gb riittää hyvin

swapille riittää noin about 512mb ihan hyvin.

ja loput voi laittaa /home osiolle.

----------

## Runoltaja

Heh, mr Murphy oli sitä mieltä että aloitetaan alusta joten nyt on /home kansio 21GB

----------

## hkroger

 *jaska wrote:*   

> Voit ihan itse päättää miten laitat osiot. Oikeastaan tarvitset vain / osion ja swap osion mutta kyllä voit lisätä oman /home osion.
> 
> / osiolle noin 20-25gb riittää hyvin
> 
> swapille riittää noin about 512mb ihan hyvin.
> ...

 

En tiedä, mutta itse olen ruukannut jättää tekemättä tuon /home osion. Toisaalta olen taas viimeaikoina tehnyt aina tuon /boot osion. Kumpaankaan mulla ei ole varsinaisesti mitään syytä. Ohjeissa vaan yleensä aina sanotaan tuosta /boot osiosta, että semmoinen kannattais tehdä. Tiedä sitten.

----------

## phekko

Sitten on tietenkin niitä tapauksia, jotka haluaa jättää rootin hiukka snadimmaks syystä tai toisesta.

Mulla alunperin kokemus oli se, että linux-installaatio ei tarvitse hirvittäviä määriä tilaa, joten alotin kymppigigasella rootilla. Sitten ostin Unreal Tournament 2004:n. No, se on nyt installoituna uudelle partitiolle, joka on mountattu /opt:iksi. 

Kikkana mainittakoon että tar osaa siirtää tavaraa polkuineen päivineen niin että kaikki fileet sun muut menee oikein paikalleen. Ei tarvi miettiä, siirtyivätkö esimerkiksi pisteellä alkavat tiedostot vai ei kun kaikki menee. 

Aika monet suosittelee että esim. /home olisi oma partitionsa. Mutta tosiaan vaan rootti on pakollinen, swappikaan ei ole mutta se on kyllä todella suositeltava jos et omista melkoista kasaa muistia.

Jos tuntuu että joku hakemisto paisuu liikaa niin sille voi tehdä oman partitionsa ja mountata sen k.o. dirikan paikalle. Niinkun mulla toi /opt ja taitaa olla tulossa se /home kun nyt kerran sitä kovalevyä tässä on.

----------

## Flammie

/homen erillisestä partitiosta on apua jos:

asentaa järjestelmän uudelleen tai vaikkapa vaihtaa distroa; homen voi jättää tyhjentämättä ja käyttäjien tiedot säilyy.

Käyttäjiä on paljon ja niiden oikeuksia pitäisi hallita jotenkin. Mount-optio noexec on aika hyödyllinen ja ilmeisesti isommissa ympäritöissä löytyy aika paljonkin erikoisoptioita säädettäväksi.

Mutta tosiaan pieleenmenneet säädötkään eivät niin haitallisia ole, niitä pystyy aika hyvin paikkailemaan jälkikäteenkin aina. Itsekin muutamalla vanhemmalla kokoonpanolla olen siirrellyt /usr/local-osion /usr:ksi ja sotkenut lisätilaa mukaan mitä kummallisimmilla symlinkkiviidakoilla, kyllä se aina jotenkin toimii  :Wink: 

----------

## arwen

/boot osio kannattaa tehdä, jos haluaa välttää yllätyksiä. 20-50mb osio riittää hyvin. Jos ei ole boot-osiota vaan kerneli ym. ovat juuriosiolla, niin jos ja kun juuriosio joskus korruptoituu ja kerneli tai esim. grubin konffitiedosto on hävinnyt, niin eipä käynnisty konekkaan (olen kokenut muutamat kerrat tämmöisen..). 

Ja boot-osiohan voi olla koko ajan "mounttaamattomana", joten tiedostot eivät pääse häviämään yksinään.

Itselläni osiot ovat tälläiset (n. vuoden ajan nyt olleet):

```
# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda5             957M  312M  646M  33% /

/dev/hda6             7.5G  3.1G  4.5G  41% /usr

/dev/hda7             4.1G  2.8G  1.4G  68% /home

/dev/hda8             115G  113G  2.4G  98% /data

none                   12M     0   12M   0% /dev/shm

none                  384M   28K  384M   1% /tmp

/dev/hda1              31M  9.8M   20M  34% /boot
```

```
# mount

/dev/hda5 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev type ramfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda6 on /usr type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda7 on /home type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda8 on /data type xfs (rw,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,size=12M)

none on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=384M)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)
```

----------

